# wanted N Scale



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I am looking for an N scale steam engine that is a horrible runner, the 2-6-4
and I can't remember who made it. The boiler, cab, and woodbox are all one piece like a two truck shay. Matter of fact, that's what I'm looking for it for. If anyone has one of these junkers they'd sell or trade, please let me know.
>[email protected]< thanks guys n gals:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, am looking for an N scale 2-6-4 that was made years ago, it's a clunker and doesn't run worth a darn. The boiler, cab, and woodbox were all one piece, no tender. Maybe some of you old timers remember the dang little thing. I would love to buy or trade for one if someone has one they wouldn't mind unloading. I'm going to use it to build my own shay if possible. Atlas doesn't seem to be planning on making more anytime soon, and those on ebay are way beyond my means.

[email protected]


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fly,

I merged your two threads into one, here in the N section. It's much less confusing that way ... all your responses and the chain of dialog will be consolidated to just one place, rather than two parallel conversations.

Good luck with the hunt,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You want this >>> http://www.visi.com/~spookshow/lima264.html


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi S hay, all I want is the boiler, to build a shay.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

i have an old engine picked up at a show dont know much about it or anything just looked cool i can post a picture for you


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Zippy, shaygetz says he has one he got and it even runs. Mine didn't. Anyway, if you dont want it I'd like to trade for something,or buy it from you. Up to you sir.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

flyvemaskin said:


> Hi Zippy, shaygetz says he has one he got and it even runs. Mine didn't. Anyway, if you dont want it I'd like to trade for something,or buy it from you. Up to you sir.


Ain't got that one...been trying to find one though. My shop teacher in 8th grade had one we ran in after school MR club.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Kinda frustrating, ebay had a few for sale a week or so ago, hadn't decided on that at the time, guess I'll just wait and watch.


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

Bad pictures from a phone but here it is idk if its what your looking for but just let me know


----------



## zippy (Sep 9, 2011)

and it runs just needs cleaned a little looks little dusty and dirty in side


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks, but no, it's not. The loco I'm talking about is all one piece, the tender is part of the cab,and is smaller than the tender on the 0-6-0 you have a picture of above. It is shorter than the loco above also. I sure appreciate the trouble you've gone to tho.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Shaygetz, yes the 26-4 T is the very loco i'm looking for to build my own shay. Great pics,btw, thanks


----------

